# Sustitución magnetrón microondas



## skalaris (Jun 12, 2014)

Buenas,

necesito cambiar el magnetrón por avería del mismo. EL caso es que no encuentro el mismo que lleva. El caso es que mi microondas es de 1000W y en una tienda que pregunté me dicen que hay uno de 850W. Se puede cambiar por uno meno? afectando solamente a la hora de calentar?


Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2014)

Si , solo fijate que asiente bien y que quede bien atornillado.

Saludos !


----------



## Lucho LP (Jun 12, 2014)

Precisamente estoy por cambiar un magnetrón también, así que aprovecho y pregunto:
Como puedo determinar si existen fugas por la puerta del horno?
Saludos!


----------



## chclau (Jun 12, 2014)

Hay detectores de perdidas de micro ondas.

Otra manera es, verificar que la WiFi de nuestra casa o taller funciona en 2.4GHz. Desenchufar el microondas, meter una laptop adentro del mismo y ver si la laptop responde a ping a traves de la red WiFi. Si responde... hay perdidas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2014)

Nunca probar el microondas sin su tapa  ¡ Por favor !


----------



## Lucho LP (Jun 12, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> Hay detectores de perdidas de micro ondas.
> 
> Otra manera es, verificar que la WiFi de nuestra casa o taller funciona en 2.4GHz. Desenchufar el microondas, meter una laptop adentro del mismo y ver si la laptop responde a ping a traves de la red WiFi. Si responde... hay perdidas.



Jaja! Muy inteligente, nunca se me hubiera ocurrido algo semejante, pero tiene muy buena lógica el planteo. Lamentablemente no cuento con wifi en el taller...
Funcionará ese preincipio si en vez de una laptop pongo mi celular y realizo un llamado desde otro número??
Según tengo entendido las comunicaciones de celulares también utilizan microondas, pero no estoy seguro...
Gracias!


----------



## chclau (Jun 12, 2014)

Eso ya es mucho mas complicado de hacer, porque hay celular en 800, 900, 1800, 1900 y 2400MHz, y seguro me olvido de alguna frecuencia. No estan todas en todos los paises, es cuestion de averiguar cuales son las bandas en cada pais.

Si sabes lo que estas haciendo podes definir el Iphone para que se comunique UNICAMENTE en la banda de 2.4GHz y hacer la prueba... pero unicamente si sabes forzar el Iphone u otro aparato que uses, para funcionar justamente en esa frecuencia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 12, 2014)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Precisamente estoy por cambiar un magnetrón también, así que aprovecho y pregunto:
> Como puedo determinar si existen fugas por la puerta del horno?
> Saludos!



Hola caro Lucho LP , hay un Gift Chines mui baratito que es una pelota de plastico acrilico transparente y adentro hay un micro circuito mas leds coloridos y 2 o 3 pilas tipo botón de relogio para su alimentación . ese Gift asciende los Leds coloridos en modo alternado quando acerca de un Telefono Celular y ese estas en pleno funcionamento (platicando o navegando en la Internet). En realidad ese Gift es un receptor banda ancha de RF y quando ahy RF cerca del los Leds coloridos ascienden de modo alternado. Asi quando cercamos un tipo desses a un Horno de Micro ondas con vazamento de RF ese Gift asciende denunciando lo vazamento de RF.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jun 12, 2014)

uno se confuncio y cre que un horno de microndas es un modem

si es muy riesgoso usar un microondas sin su tapa no lo hagas te puedes cocinar

los magnetrones pueden entrar de menor o mayor potencia eso se ve usando el microondas 
aveces daewo y LG son compatibles y se pueden intercambiar magnetrones


----------



## Lucho LP (Jun 12, 2014)

Muchas gracias por la información, descarto entonces la utilización del celular porque tengo el mas barato del mercado  y no creo contar con la posibilidad de alterar la frecuencia de transmisión, ya que el mismo tiene solo dos botones jaja uno atiende y el otro corta .
Gracias Daniel, ahora mismo me pongo a buscar ese detector que mencionas, ya que creo que sería lo mas adecuado.
Saludos!





TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> uno se confuncio y cre que un horno de microndas es un modem
> 
> si es muy riesgoso usar un microondas sin su tapa no lo hagas te puedes cocinar
> 
> ...



Nadie habló de usar el horno sin la tapa... solo fue una sugerencia de seguridad de DOSMETROS!
Creo que no entendiste lo de probarlo con una laptop... que aunque es rebuscado, me parece muy ingenioso de parte de nuestro colega, y seguramente debe funcionar. 
Saludos!


----------



## AVILA (Jun 12, 2014)

hola a todo el foro, te aconsejo que primero destapes la lamina trasera del magnetron, yo he reparado una gran mayoría de los que estaban dañados, por dentro vas a encontrar la conexión de los cables y normalmente ahí surge un brinco de alta tensión, solo basta con recubrir bien estos puntos y el magnetron vuelve a trabajar, checa que entre los cables haya una baja resistencia ya que traen un filamento para calentar la cámara donde se generan las micro-ondas, casi siempre se trata de brincos de alta tensión, inténtalo.


----------



## kuroro16 (Jun 12, 2014)

En realidad si te funciona lo del celular, es un truco viejo y rapido para probar si tiene fugas aunque no vale si no tienes recepción en el local. 

Otra forma es utilizando un foco de neón (como este http://www.electronica60norte.com/photos/producto/NE-2.jpg) tan solo tienes que cortarle las patitas al raz e insertarlo en un trozo de acrilico, hecho ésto basta con pasarlo por el borde de la puerta y si enciende el neón es por que tienes fugas.

El acrilico solo es para evitar que en caso de fugas no te haga un arco electrico.

Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 13, 2014)

skalaris dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> necesito cambiar el magnetrón por avería del mismo. EL caso es que no encuentro el mismo que lleva. El caso es que mi microondas es de 1000W y en una tienda que pregunté me dicen que hay uno de 850W. Se puede cambiar por uno meno? afectando solamente a la hora de calentar?
> 
> ...



Hola...fijate en esta guiá que subo por si conseguís un reemplazo...si el que usa original es de 4.35kV y el que colocas es de 3.8kV aparte de calentar menos se agotara antes.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jun 17, 2014)

Hola. Quisiera agregar, pues no he visto que se comente, que entre las cosas mas importantes al sustituir el magnetron por otro modelos es la orientacion de las aletas. Muchos magnetrones tienen el zocalo o base (donde se atornilla) "compatible". Esto permite cambiar entre diferentes modelos y marcas. Sin embargo se debe poner atencion en la orientación de las aletas, puesto que si no coincide, formara una barrera que no permitira la circulación del aire y este no se enfriara correctamente. Antes o despues terminara dañando el magnetron internamente, dañando los magnetos y/o provocando que el horno entre en estado de protección.


----------

